# Der Wahl-O-Mart !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. August 2013)

Grüße,

am 22.Sep ist es ja wieder so weit dann darf man sein Kreuz machen. Da aber viele nicht genau wissen was sie Wählen sollen wurde der Wahl-O-Mat erfunden.
Der eure Endscheidung etwas Helfen sollen und hier würde auch gern wissen was bei euch raus kommt.

Hier zur Seite:
Wahl-O-Mat zur Bundestagswahl 2013

Würde mich Freuen wenn ihr eure Ergebnisse mitteilen würdest !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belle (30. August 2013)

Bei mir ist alles noch recht dicht gedrängt. Ich sollte mich vielleicht auf weniger Kernpunkte konzentrieren, dann wird der Unterschied vielleicht differenzierter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Also nach meinem Ergebnis, müsste ich die Linke wählen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Also nach meinem Ergebnis, müsste ich die Linke wählen.


 
Warum wirst es aber denn noch nicht tuen ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Weil ich unschlüssig bin und immernoch der Meinung bin, dass Kreuze nichts bringen weil eh jeder nur groß quatscht aber ändern wird sich in 100 jahren nichts.
Dann erkläre ich meine Stimme lieber für ungültig.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt.


----------



## Low (31. August 2013)

SPD bei mir dann CDU/CSU
Eine Partei davon wird es


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. September 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Weil ich unschlüssig bin und immernoch der Meinung bin, dass Kreuze nichts bringen weil eh jeder nur groß quatscht aber ändern wird sich in 100 jahren nichts.
> Dann erkläre ich meine Stimme lieber für ungültig.


 
Bekennte das Die Linke noch keine Regierungsbeteilung hatte und daher noch beweißen müssen ob sie unser schönes Land rohriniren wie Rot/Grün oder Schwarz/Gelb/Rot.


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Bekennte das Die Linke noch keine Regierungsbeteilung hatte und daher noch beweißen müssen ob sie unser schönes Land rohriniren wie Rot/Grün oder Schwarz/Gelb/Rot.


 
Wat?  


Den Wahl-O-*Mat* finde ich nicht so gut, da gefällt mir der, der SZ besser. Laut dem wären die Freien Wähler oder die FDP an vorderster Front. 
Ich guck mal, die Partei, die keine PKW-Maut will und keine Geschw. Begrenzung auf Autobahnen, die liegt bei mir aufjedenfall weit vorne


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Den Wahl-O-*Mat* finde ich nicht so gut, da gefällt mir der, der SZ besser. Laut dem wären die Freien Wähler oder die FDP an vorderster Front.
> Ich guck mal, die Partei, die keine PKW-Maut will und keine Geschw. Begrenzung auf Autobahnen, die liegt bei mir aufjedenfall weit vorne


 
Du findest die FDP gut? 
Bist du Hotelbesitzer?


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du findest die FDP gut?
> Bist du Hotelbesitzer?


 
Naja laut dem Ding der SZ liegen die bei mir mit 68% auf Platz 2  Frei Wähler haben bei mir 78%


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

Ich halte von sowas nichts.
Guckt man sich die großen Parteien an (also die, die im Bundestag sitzen), ist es praktisch egal, was man wählt, da immer das gleiche dabei herauskommt.
Was haben damals die Leute gehofft, als Kohl endlich weg war und rot/grün kam.
Und was kam wirklich?
Schröder hat eine Wirtschaftspolitik zu Gusten der Großkonzerne und Unternehmen und zu Lasten der Arbeitnehmer und Sozialhilfeempfänger gemacht, die sich Kohl in der Form nie getraut hätte.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2013)

Bei mir sieht das doch tatsächlich knallhart so aus:


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

Du kommst doch aus Bayern, da ist das normal, denn rechts von der CSU wird jede andere Partei eh verboten.


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. September 2013)

Platz1 NPD, 2 Linke, 3 Piraten... jeweils nur ein paar Punkte auseinander!?


----------



## omega™ (1. September 2013)

Der Wahl-O-Mat ist wohl mit Abstand der schlechteste unter den ganzen Partei-Vergleichsseiten.
Bei unserer Klasse und der Parallelklasse, war die NPD immer ganz vorne mit dabei.
Da ist ParteieNavi die eindeutig bessere wahl, dort kann man wenigstens auch 1:1 Vergleichen.


----------



## Laudian (1. September 2013)

Bei mir stehen Freie Wähler>FDP>AFD>CDU>Piraten>SPD>Grüne>Linke. (Oder so ähnlich, ist schon ein paar Tage her, bei Piraten und AfD bin ich mir nicht sicher)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wofür die Freien Wähler stehen, aber der Rest der Reihenfolge kommt bei mir doch gut hin.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2013)

Ich finde die Auswahlmöglichkeiten da sowieso etwas dürftig, auch wenn diese 38 Punkte im Endeffekt die aktuellen Kernthemen sind - vergleicht man die Parteien weiter, so sollte es zumindest zwischen SPD und NPD deutlich mehr Unterschiede geben.



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wofür die Freien Wähler stehen,


 Die werden von den CSU-Anhängern gewählt, die mit der CSU heute nicht mehr zufrieden sind aber aus rein urbayerischem Prinzip nicht die SPD oder was anderes wählen wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die werden von den CSU-Anhängern gewählt, die mit der CSU heute nicht mehr zufrieden sind aber aus rein urbayerischem Prinzip nicht die SPD oder was anderes wählen wollen.


 
Zum Glück komme ich aus Hamburg. 

Und nein... Ronald Schill habe ich nie gewählt.


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2013)

Wahl-O-Ma*r*t also... So so...


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

Die Linke und die PARTEI mit jeweils 76,5%.


----------



## jamie (1. September 2013)

Hab das Ding auch ausprobiert.. Ist total Käse, weil's nur einen kleinen Bereich abfragt. Grundeinstellungen z.B. fehlen gänzlich. Habe bei Piraten, Linken und MLPD jeweils knapp 80%. Ein Kumpel hat fast das gleiche Ergebnis und auch noch NPD mit verglichen: 50%


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. September 2013)

omega™ schrieb:


> Der Wahl-O-Mat ist wohl mit Abstand der schlechteste unter den ganzen Partei-Vergleichsseiten.
> Bei unserer Klasse und der Parallelklasse, war die NPD immer ganz vorne mit dabei.
> Da ist ParteieNavi die eindeutig bessere wahl, dort kann man wenigstens auch 1:1 Vergleichen.


 
Noch Dämlicher !

Bei aller liebe das ist Totaler mist.


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Noch Dämlicher !
> 
> Bei aller liebe das ist Totaler mist.


 
Wow und wieso?


----------



## godfather22 (1. September 2013)

Egal, welche Parteien ich in die Auswahl setze, die CDU ist immer letzte. 
Das passt zu meiner politischen Meinung 
Mehr sag ich nicht dazu


----------



## Laudian (1. September 2013)

Ich finde den Wahl-O-Maten auch nicht so berauschend, weil er einfach viele Fragen sehr schwammig stellt.

"Befürworten sie ein generelles Tempolimit auf Deutschen Autobahnen ?" Ja oder Nein oder Neutral stehen zu Wahl.

Meine Antwort: "Ja" klar, schneller als 250 muss nun wirklich keiner fahren. Damit sammel ich Punkte bei den Grünen, was natürlich nicht im entferntesten meiner Einstellung entspricht, denn 200 fahre ich ja selber schon gerne.


Von der Sorte gibt es beim Wahl-O-Maten so einiges, was das Ergebnis doch recht deutlich verfälscht. Deswegen sind die Ergebnisse mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## mds51 (1. September 2013)

Die Freien Wähler vorn an

Man sollte sich definitiv die Antwortden der Parteien durchlesen, das macht vieles klarer.

Bestes Beispiel, fande ich ist Kohlekraftwerke und dann bei den Freien Wählern.


----------



## omega™ (1. September 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Noch Dämlicher !
> 
> Bei aller liebe das ist Totaler mist.


 


Seeefe schrieb:


> Wow und wieso?


 
Wahrscheinlich weil bestimmte Parteien dort nicht vertreten sind.


----------



## belle (2. September 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Weil ich unschlüssig bin und immernoch der Meinung bin, dass Kreuze nichts bringen weil eh jeder nur groß quatscht aber ändern wird sich in 100 jahren nichts.
> Dann erkläre ich meine Stimme lieber für ungültig.


 Es gibt ja für solche Fälle die Partei der Nichtwähler, vielleicht wären die was für dich... 

Du musst eine Sache bedenken:
Die radikalen Linken, Rechten und Esotheriker gehen immer wählen. Wenn die demokratischen Bürger nicht CDU, SPD, Grüne, Piraten usw. wählen, dann können wir im Endeffekt nur Freiheit und Demokratie verlieren.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2013)

Hätte ich zwar nicht gedacht.. Ich wollte die Linken Wählen. Aber die NPD sieht vieles so wie ich..  Aber wenn des einer mitbekommt ist man gleich wieder  ein.... Na....???


----------



## belle (2. September 2013)

Du Nazi!


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Du Nazi!


 
War mir klar... Mir aber auch egal. Bin ich eben nicht. Ich hab die Fragen ganz normal mit meiner meinung beantwortet. 

Der Staat soll im öffentlichen Dienst verstärkt Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund einstellen?? Die Frage ist doch Lächerlich!! Das ist Klar mit Nein zu beantworten, gibt genug Deutsche die in dem Bereich eine Arbeit suchen.
Die Pille danach nur auf Rezept? Ganz Klar Ja, sonst wird ja noch mehr Rumgevögelt. Gummis gibts Überall.
Rüstungsexporte sollen verboten werden? Auch Ganz Klar ja. Verchecken alles, dann ist Krieg und wir werfen mit Äpfeln oder was!
Aus der Nato Austreten? = Auch ganz Klares Ja, warum die Marionetten Spielen für die USA

uvm.. 

Sage Trotzdem nicht was ich wähle...


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Der Staat soll im öffentlichen Dienst verstärkt Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund einstellen?? Die Frage ist doch Lächerlich!! Das ist Klar mit Nein zu beantworten


 
Kannst du das erklären?
Das ist die einzige Antwort, wo ich bei dir keine gute Begründung sehe.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Kannst du das erklären?
> Das ist die einzige Antwort, wo ich bei dir keine gute Begründung sehe.


 
Warum sollen denn Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund bevorzugt werden? Wenn dann doch gleiche behandlung oder sogar Bevorzugung des eigenen Volkes. Ich denke nicht, wenn ich in die Türkei auswandere, und mich zb. als Polizist bewerbe, das ich da eine Chance über 0,1% habe.

Oder versteh ich da die Frage Falsch..!!!


----------



## Joselman (2. September 2013)

Bei mir kommt die NPD und Die Linke beide über 65%. Bin ich jetzt ein linker Nazi? 
Die Partei und Die Piraten haben aber beide über 70%. War auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Schade das wohl beide an den 5% scheitern werden.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

@Joselman Weil alle so denken wie du, kommen die auch nicht über die 5% 
@Tripleh84Es ist halt Fakt, dass es viele Leute gibt, die aufgrund ihrer Abstammung nicht genommen werden, obwohl sie besser qualifiziert sind, aber so wie du habe ich die Frage nicht gesehen. 
Bei der Frauenquote hab ich auch [X] Nein


----------



## belle (2. September 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> War mir klar... Mir aber auch egal. Bin ich  eben nicht. Ich hab die Fragen ganz normal mit meiner meinung  beantwortet.
> Aus der Nato Austreten? = Auch ganz Klares Ja, warum die Marionetten Spielen für die USA
> uvm..
> Sage Trotzdem nicht was ich wähle...


 Ich bin auch für freie Meinungsbildung und wollte vorhin nur mal kurz das Klischee einwerfen. Einer muss das ja machen...  

Meinung zur Nato

Ich stimme dir in einigen Punkten zu, aus der Nato austreten halte ich aber für völlig falsch. Wir stehen dann alleine da, dabei ist es immer gut Rückhalt zu haben und zusammen zu stehen.
Gerhard Schröder hatte mit seinem "Nein" im Irakkrieg klargestellt, dass Deutschland weniger Marionette ist als manche gedacht hätten. Außerdem würden wir uns mit dem Schritt von mittlerweile befreundeten Staaten wieder entfernen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt ein linker Nazi?


 



Ich denke man findet keine Partei, die es einem in allem Punkten recht machen kann. Von der Sympathie her und in vielen Themen, ist es bei mir Klar die Linke Partei.
Laut Wahl-O-Mat die NDP..


----------



## Laudian (2. September 2013)

Ich würde das so begründen: Der Staat soll die besten Bewerber einstellen. "Verstärkt Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund einstellen" Klingt für mich genauso dämlich wie die Frauenquote.

Dass Menschen aufgrund ihres Geschlechts etc benachteiligt werden ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem, dass an der Wurzel angegangen werden muss, in der Erziehung. Deswegen kann ich auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen, dass durch das Betreuungsgeld Eltern dazu animiert werden, ihre Kinder nicht in Kitas zu schicken. Regeln die vorgeben, dass man x Frauen und Personen mit Migrationshintergrund einstellen muss bekämpfen nur die Symptopome, nicht das Problem selbst.


Zur Linken: Solange man keine Angst haben muss, jemals an einer Regierung beteiligt zu sein, kann man natürlich versprechen was man möchte. In dem Punkt stimme ich Steinbrücks Aussage aus dem TV Duell zu, die Linken sind einfach nicht regierungsfähig. Es gibt bei den Linken jede Menge schöne Parolen, aber keine Konzept wie man diese umsetzen könnte. Stichwort Geld.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> @Tripleh84Es ist halt Fakt, dass es viele Leute gibt, die aufgrund ihrer Abstammung nicht genommen werden, obwohl sie besser qualifiziert sind, aber so wie du habe ich die Frage nicht gesehen.


 
Ja das mag sehr oft so sein, aber dann Wenigstens Chancengleichheit, und keine Stärkere Bevorzugung, was ja der Inhalt der Frage ist. 

P.S. Es gibt sogar Firmen "Pirelli" (Kein Öffentlicher Dienst), diese stellen Bevorzugt nur Menschen mit Türkischer Abstammung ein. Sogar Türkisch in Wort und Schrift wird oft Bevorzugt. Das kannst ja auch nicht sein. Aber hat mit der Frage nicht so viel am Hut.


----------



## Chemenu (2. September 2013)

Bei mir liegen Tierschutzpartei und Piraten vorne.
Alle Parteien sind relativ dicht zusammen, nur CDU/CSU und FDP weit abgeschlagen.


----------



## Joselman (2. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> @Joselman Weil alle so denken wie du, kommen die auch nicht über die 5%


 
Nein weil die Medien sie schon vor Monaten tot geredet haben und die Leute das jetzt glauben. Mach Dir wegen mir keine Sorgen. Ich gehe wählen ob die 5% geschafft werden sehen wir nachher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr euch aufregt.
Merkel hat im TV Duell so heftig mit der SPD geflirtet, dass es schon peinlich war. 
Der Frau ist es scheißegal, mit wem sie regiert, Hauptsache sie bleibt an der Macht.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Du bringt es auf den Punkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

Ich gehe sogar so weit und behaupte, dass Merkel froh ist, wenn in drei Wochen die Koalition mit der FDP beendet wird.


----------



## Seeefe (2. September 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Der Staat soll im öffentlichen Dienst verstärkt Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund einstellen?? Die Frage ist doch Lächerlich!! Das ist Klar mit Nein zu beantworten, gibt genug Deutsche die in dem Bereich eine Arbeit suchen.


 
Mehr Diskriminierung geht wohl nicht oder? Dann muss man sich nicht wundern als N*** abgestempelt zu werden, jetzt allgemein gesehen, ich will dich nicht als N*** abstemplen, dazu gehört eh noch etwas mehr. 

Aber vor allem die Begründung ist doch völliger Schwachsinn, jedem seine Meinung, aber das geht doch mal garnicht. 

Leute mit Migrationshintergrund, dass bedeutet nicht gleich, das diese erst vor 2 Jahren nach DE gekommen sind und dann als Beamter arbeiten wollen und kaum Deutsch sprechen.

Ich hab auch Migrationshintergrund, Polnischen um genau zu sein, weil meine Eltern vor 25 Jahren hergekommen sind. Nur bei mir merkts keiner, hab keinen komischen Nachnamen und auch vom Aussehen her. Bei nem Halid Ötztürk sieht sowas dann bestimmt anders aus, der fällt schon wegen seinem Namen raus, da kann er auch besser geeignet sein als ich. Vor allem aber gehts doch nicht darum, wo einer herkommt, sondern wie sich einer fühlt. Ich fühle mich als Deutscher, bin ich auch, da gibts genug andere mit Migrationshintergrund, die das selbe sagen, aber weil ihre Eltern Einwanderer waren, ist das egal? 

"Gibt genug Deutsche die Arbeit suchen" - Man man man, wo bin ich gelandet? in den 30ern des letzten Jahrhunderts. Ne sry, meiner Meinung nach geht das garnicht


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2013)

Mir ging es um das wort "Verstärkt" in dieser Frage.. Das ist lächerlich so eine Frage überhaupt zu stellen.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Weil sie bis jetzt immer außen vor gelassen werden, ich bin z.B. für geschwärzte Bewerbungen, wo nur die Qualifikationen und nicht Geschlecht, Name, Heimatland und co. stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mehr Diskriminierung geht wohl nicht oder? Dann muss man sich nicht wundern als N*** abgestempelt zu werden, jetzt allgemein gesehen, ich will dich nicht als N*** abstemplen, dazu gehört eh noch etwas mehr.
> 
> Aber vor allem die Begründung ist doch völliger Schwachsinn, jedem seine Meinung, aber das geht doch mal garnicht.


 


Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Mir ging es um das wort "Verstärkt" in dieser Frage.. Das ist lächerlich so eine Frage überhaupt zu stellen.


 
Ich kann euch beide verstehen.

Ich habe ebenfalls mit "Nein" gestimmt, weil ich die Frage genauso lächerlich finde, wie die Frage nach der Frauenquote.
Einzig die Qualifikation entscheidet meiner Meinung nach, ob jemand einen Job bekommt oder nicht.
Es ist egal, ob der dann Ahmed oder Sven, Fatima oder Claudia heißt, es ist egal, ob seine Fortpflanzungsorgane außerhalb oder innerhalb des Körpers sind und es spielt keine Rolle, ob diese Person Fußball Fan ist oder keinen Sport schaut.

Wenn die Politik schon danach schreit, dass man ausschließlich nach Qualifikation einstellen soll, wieso ist Fipsi Rösler dann Wirtschaftsminister (der hat davon absolut keine Ahnung), wieso ist Westerwelle Außenminister (der kann gar nichts) und wieso ist Merkel Kanzler (dass sie inkompetent ist, hat sie schon als Umweltministerin unter Kohl gezeigt)?


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil sie bis jetzt immer außen vor gelassen werden, ich bin z.B. für geschwärzte Bewerbungen, wo nur die Qualifikationen und nicht Geschlecht, Name, Heimatland und co. stehen.


 
Ja das wäre doch eine Idee.. Da wird keiner Bevorzugt. Jedenfalls nicht bei den Einladungen zur Vorstellung. Beim Gespräch wird das dann wieder anders aussehen. Und wenn sie "Verstärkt" Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund suchen, gehen eben die Deutschen oder wie? "Siehe Pirelli Deutschland"

Bevorzugt sollte nur derjenige werden, der die bessere Qualifikation für den Job mit sich bringt. Auch wenns ein Außerirdischer ist.


----------



## belle (2. September 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Der Staat soll im öffentlichen Dienst verstärkt  Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund einstellen?? Die Frage ist doch  Lächerlich!! Das ist Klar mit Nein zu beantworten
> Rüstungsexporte sollen verboten werden? Auch Ganz Klar ja. Verchecken alles, dann ist Krieg und wir werfen mit Äpfeln oder was!





> Mir ging es um das wort "Verstärkt" in dieser Frage.. Das ist lächerlich so eine Frage überhaupt zu stellen.


 Das kann ich verstehen. Beim Thema Nato muss ich passen, aber hier kann ich dir zustimmen. Man muss da nur auf die korrekte Wortwahl achten.
"Verstärkt" bedeutet hier, ähnlich wie bei der Frauenquote, dass eben nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist. Das bedeutet, dass jemand eingestellt wird, auch wenn er schlechter ist nur um die Quote zu erfüllen.
Das ist für mich weder frei noch demokratisch.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist das ein Stürzen auf das Symptom und nicht die Ursache, außerdem würde das bereits gereizte Menschen nochmehr provozieren.

Bei den Rüstungsexporten muss ich dir dann aber widersprechen. Wenn unsere Industrie nicht daran verdient, dann macht das ein anderer... Wir sollten aber die Käufer vorher etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## godfather22 (2. September 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Bei den Rüstungsexporten muss ich dir dann aber widersprechen. Wenn unsere Industrie nicht daran verdient, dann macht das ein anderer... Wir sollten aber die Käufer vorher etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


 
Rüstung hat nicht den zweck Profit zu schlagen, sondern eine Abschreckung für andere Länder zu bilden oder eben im Fall der Fälle uns zu beschützen. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin unseren "Schutz" zu verkaufen.


----------



## Seeefe (2. September 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Rüstung hat nicht den zweck Profit zu schlagen, sondern eine Abschreckung für andere Länder zu bilden oder eben im Fall der Fälle uns zu beschützen. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin unseren "Schutz" zu verkaufen.


 
Naja als 3 Größter Lieferant von Rüstungsgütern, verdienen wir bestimmt nicht wenig


----------



## belle (2. September 2013)

*@ godfather22*

Das kommt dann darauf an... Reden wir von Panzern wie dem Leopard 2 A5 oder der modernen Panzerhaubitze 2000, so gebe ich dir absolut recht. Kleinere, normale Waffen privater Hersteller wie Heckler & Koch können ruhig verkauft werden, daran hängen schließlich legitime Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## godfather22 (2. September 2013)

belle schrieb:


> *@ godfather22*
> 
> Das kommt dann darauf an... Reden wir von Panzern wie dem Leopard 2 A5 oder der modernen Panzerhaubitze 2000, so gebe ich dir absolut recht. Kleinere, normale Waffen privater Hersteller wie Heckler & Koch können ruhig verkauft werden, daran hängen schließlich legitime Arbeitsplätze.


 
Ich persönlich würde solche Firmen nicht zu unserer Rüstung zählen. Natürlich können die, wenn es nach mir geht ihre Sachen exportieren, aber ich glaube darum geht es in der Frage nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2013)

Wie viele Kriege wurden mit unseren Waffen begonnen, außer unseren eigenen? 
Diese ganzen Kerle Assad und Co haben russische Waffen und keine deutschen Waffen.


----------



## Seeefe (2. September 2013)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele Kriege wurden mit unseren Waffen begonnen, außer unseren eigenen?
> Diese ganzen Kerle Assad und Co haben russische Waffen und keine deutschen Waffen.



Naja aber Saudi-Arabien oder Israel sind nicht gerade Länder, die in einer ruhigen Umgebung liegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Rüstung hat nicht den zweck Profit zu schlagen, sondern eine Abschreckung für andere Länder zu bilden oder eben im Fall der Fälle uns zu beschützen. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin unseren "Schutz" zu verkaufen.


 
Natürlich will die Rüstungsindustrie Geld verdienen.
Und ich bezweifel, dass wir beschützt werden, wenn Deutschland den Saudis Panzer verkauft.
Diese Panzen werden letztendlich dazu benutzt, einen möglichen Aufstand in der Bevölkerung niederzuschlagen.
Also das gleiche, was auch Assad mit seinen Panzern gemacht hat.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele Kriege wurden mit unseren Waffen begonnen, außer unseren eigenen?
> Diese ganzen Kerle Assad und Co haben russische Waffen und keine deutschen Waffen.



Die Deutschen ärgern sich heute noch, dass die Russen den Waffendeal abgegriffen haben.


----------



## DP455 (2. September 2013)

Ein Panzer wird ganz sicher nicht deshalb angeschafft, um damit (in erster Linie) Aufstände niederzuschlagen. Dafür gäbe es effektivere, deutlich günstigere Waffensysteme. Natürlich kann man als Argument gegen eine Lieferung von Panzern nach Saudi-Arabien die dortigen Menschenrechtsverletzungen einbringen. Nur müsste man dann konsequenterweise (zum Beispiel) auch sämtliche Waffenlieferungen nach Israel stoppen. Es sei denn, man ignoriert die Menschenrechtsverletzungen israelischer Soldaten im Gazastreifen. Wenn wir also zum Beispiel Israel U-Boote (zum Teil kostenlos) zur Verfügung stellen, die sich atomar nutzen / bestücken lassen, brauchen wir uns doch über die Folgen nicht zu wundern. Die militärische Aufrüstung, die da gerade im arabischen Raum vonstatten geht, haben wir mit zu verantworten. Und wenn unsere Industrie nicht liefert bzw. nicht liefern darf, dann übernimmt das halt die russische oder die chinesische Waffenindustrie. Die haben da keine Skrupel, wenn sich mit etwas viel Geld verdienen lässt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

Es ist doch recht einfach.
Waffenexporte ausschließlich in Regionen zuzulassen, in denen es keine Konflikte gibt, bringt nichts, weil dort auch keiner Waffen kauft (denn er braucht sie ja nicht).
Also bleiben nur solche Regionen übrig, in denen Konflikte eben anzutreffen oder möglich sind.
Und die Rüstungsindustrie will Geld verdienen. Es reicht denen nicht mehr aus, was die Bundeswehr so braucht, sie wollen mehr Geld verdienen.
Daher wirbt man dort, wo solche Waffen gebraucht werden.

Und klar, man braucht keine Panzer, um einen Aufstand niederschlagen zu können, aber Assad hat gezeigt, dass es auch nicht schaden kann, Panzer einzusetzen.


----------



## snej0478 (2. September 2013)

Bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig, aber das Barometer zeigt klar zu den Piraten.
Das Programm kommt meiner Meinung eben am nächsten.


----------



## heldarious (2. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja. Merkwürdiges ergebnis


----------



## belle (2. September 2013)

Das muss nicht merkwürdig sein, du hast eben eine andere Gewichtung bei den verschiedenen Thesen


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2013)

Das mit den Waffenexporten ist übrigens so eine Sache, man exportiert die Waffen ja überall hin - und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Länder, die damit Aufstände niederschlagen wollen, guckt mal wie viele UN-Mitglieder in ihren Militärs HK-Waffen einsetzen, allein schon der offizielle Nachfolger des M16 in den USA ist ein HK-Fabrikat. Durch Waffenexporte kommt halt doch viel Geld rein, daher würde ich den Zweig nicht abschneiden, nur halt keine Panzer mehr nach Saudi-Arabien. 
Man muss aber auch mal nachdenken, wie Deutschland das Ausland eigentlich unterstützt - häufig liefern wir nur die Kohle, mit der sich dann das Ausland die Bomben einkauft (siehe Israel).

Zu solchen Angelegenheiten bezieht aber keine Partei wirklich Stellung, daran wird sich auch schon aus Prinzip nie was ändern, wie viele anderen Themen auch.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. September 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt die NPD und Die Linke beide über 65%. Bin ich jetzt ein linker Nazi?



Mal überlegen... NationalSOZIALISTISCH... 



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ja das mag sehr oft so sein, aber dann Wenigstens Chancengleichheit, und keine Stärkere Bevorzugung, was ja der Inhalt der Frage ist.



ChancenGERECHTIGKEIT erscheint mir erstrebenswerter.


----------

